# [OT]Indignación con www.SMSzero.es

## darkelphos

Hola, un partido político (concretamente el PSOE) me ha regalado una tarjeta de 10 sms para mandarlos desde www.SMSzero.es .Cual ha sido mi sorpresa cuando cargo la página(desde firefox o konqueror) que sale el siguiente mensaje de error:

"Este web está diseñado para ser lanzado desde el navegador Microsoft Internet Explorer. Por favor, vuelva a conectarse desde este tipo de navegador para obtener una operativa óptima.

Muchas gracias."

Me parece increible que a día de hoy, cuando firefox tiene un número de  usuarios cercano a Microsoft Internet Explorer y que éste (ie) sólo se puede ejecutar desde máquinas con Microsoft Windows (R) se desarrolle una web con éstas características.

Un 0 para el PSOE que se nota que están informados sobre nuevas tecnologías. Normal que estén haciendo una Ley de Propiedad Intelectual tan buena.

Un saludo.

Edito: Si quereis quejaros a la empresa que ha creado esta web y que dicen que son profesionales del sector aquí os dejo su email: info@towerplane.com

----------

## achaw

A mi me paso algo similar. Los que vivimos en Argentina y estamos trabajando seguro sabemos de la nueva ley jubilatoria que se dicto hace poco que permite el cambio de jubilacion privada a estatal (mas o menos una explicacion simple) la pagina para tramitar esto es www.opcionjubilatoria.gov.ar la cual carga bien y se puede hacer todo tranquilamente. Pero el problema es a la hora de imprimir los formularios, que deben ser impresos los 3 por separados y la unica forma de hacerlo es con IE ya que con cualquier otro navegador (va, solo probe con mozilla/firefox) los formularios se imprimen incorrectamente y por esto son rechazados a la hora de entregarlos. Un pequeño detalle tecnico que nos deja, a los usuarios de linux, afuera lamentablemente. Y es una pagina del estado.

Saludos

EDIT

-------

Lamentablemente, aunque crecio enormemente firefox no tiene un numero de usuarios ni cercano a IE. El monopolio ejercido durante todos esto años por MS respecto a esto ha sido salvaje, recien ahora estan viendo una competencia seria.

----------

## i92guboj

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> Hola, un partido político (concretamente el PSOE) me ha regalado una tarjeta de 10 sms para mandarlos desde www.SMSzero.es .Cual ha sido mi sorpresa cuando cargo la página(desde firefox o konqueror) que sale el siguiente mensaje de error:
> 
> "Este web está diseñado para ser lanzado desde el navegador Microsoft Internet Explorer. Por favor, vuelva a conectarse desde este tipo de navegador para obtener una operativa óptima.
> 
> Muchas gracias."
> ...

 

Puedes probar a configurar tu User Agent (la identificación de tu explorador). Las páginas normalmente solo chequean eso. Algunos browsers incluso te permiten tener un UA distinto para cada sitio (konqueror, por ejemplo, no se nada sobre Firefox). Eso si, si el sitio usa ActiveX o alguna tecnología propietaria de MS, entonces no andará de todas formas. Pero la mayoría de las veces es solo una comprobación.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

¿Para obtener una operativa óptima?

¿Por que dicen esto cuando deberían decir que lo uses para obtener alguna operatividad?

Si no funciona en firefox es que no merece la pena entrar ^ ^

----------

## Noss

Baaah a dónde vamos a llegar si hasta el estado fomenta a microsoft, en vez de hacerlo con el software libre... En fin yo a páginas así ni me molestaría en entrar... A menos que sea la única que te de el servicio que necesitas que por suerte no es el caso...

Un saludo!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Baaah a dï¿½nde vamos a llegar si hasta el estado fomenta a microsoft, en vez de hacerlo con el software libre... En fin yo a pï¿½ginas asï¿½ ni me molestarï¿½a en entrar... A menos que sea la ï¿½nica que te de el servicio que necesitas que por suerte no es el caso...
> 
> Un saludo!

 

No t elo creeras y dejando de lado los colorines que le gusten a cada uno... solo el PP ha apoyado el software libre!!!

Lo que me parece incoherente... yo veo mucha ignorancia en los politicos.

No se si os suena esta frase (en espaÃ±a, que conste):

"VOY A PEDIRLE A BILL GATES QUE LOS ESPANYOLES PODAMOS PONER LA NY EN LOS DOMINIOS DE INTERNET" - cito textualmente, por cierto he escrito enye con ny y no con Ã± por la codificaciÃ³n que uso que no anda fina...

Lo mejor, en calunya, Pujol hizo un apcto con el diablo... digo con Microsoft, a cambio de traducciones oficiales de Windows y office al catalÃ¡n, La generalitat y los organos publicos catalanes consumurian durante una burrada de aÃ±os licencias de microsoft (windows y office).

Yo alucino con esta gente... y lo peor es que no pueden votar (publicamente) en contra de algo que se llame software libre. Se han encontrado con esto en el ayuntamiento de mi pueblo. Votaron (todos los regidores a favor sin escepciÃ³n) implantar el software libre. Ahora no saben donde meterse cuando se enteran que los funcionarios publicos ya no podran usar el messenger ni instalar programillos estupidos...

Es mÃ¡s el informatico del ayuntamiento (un maldito windowsero) no hace mÃ¡s que meter crispacion que si lunux es una mierda que si un caos va a ser, que como se le ocurre a la gente, que bla bla bla.

IDIOTA. Que rabia me da ese tio... no es tan chungo meter un puto ubuntu/debian/SuSe/Mandriva/lo_que_sea y configurar la red para los que hacen trabajo de oficina, y mÃ¡s adelante el resto.

De hecho el capullo ese se ngÃ³ a instalar firefox en los ordenadores...

----------

